# Vögel und Fensterscheiben.....



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2014)

Moin in die Runde,

ich wollt mal hören ob es bei euch auch so schlimm ist mit Vögeln die gegen Fensterscheiben __ fliegen?
Bei uns sind es derzeit bis zu zwei Vögel am Tag, gut die scheinen auch alle ein bissel gaga zu sein bei dem Wetter. Und meistens scheinen es die die diesjährigen Geburten zu treffen.
Zum Glück gab es bis jetzt nur einen der es nicht überlebt hat aber es sollen auch nicht mehr werden.
Darum gleich die nächste Frage: was macht ihr damit die Piepmätze nicht gegen fliegen?
Über ernsthafte Antworten bzw Ratschläge bin ich sehr Dankbar, aber nicht sowas wie Fenster mit Decken zu hängen...... usw.

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2014)

Hi Rene,

vorübergehend ein paar Raubvogelsilluetten an die Scheiben pappen

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (31. Okt. 2014)

Bei uns sind 2Falken gegen die Scheibe geknallt. Einer hatte einen Genickbruch. Ich denke der Garten Spiegelt sich so stark in der Scheibe, dass sie den für Echt halten. 

Scheibe entspiegeln würde ich denken.


----------



## Patrick K (31. Okt. 2014)

Naja Fenster aufmachen ist bei dem Wetter ja auch nicht die Lösung , ich hab das Fenster für zwei ,drei Tage zugehängt das hat ausgereicht um den Schwalbennachwuchs auf andere Ideen zu bringen
Oh den Tip wolltest du ja nicht hören ,dann schneid dir ein paar Falken aus und kleb sie ans Fenster

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2014)

Achso ja hab ich wohlnwas vergessen zu erwähnen
Also es hingen u.a. schon Bildchen von Raubvögeln Blumen  Pilzen und ähnliches an der Scheibe.  Heute hat es eine Meise geschafft mich der 10 cm hinter der Scheibe stand zu übersehen
Ranknetze hingen auch schon davor.
Fenster öffnen geht bei Festverglasung leider nur mit Steinen was wohl nicht in frage kommt.
Wegen Spiegelung,  da hatte ich gedacht helfen diese Fliegengitter / gase aber selbst die werden ignoriert.
Windspiele vor der Scheibe werden sauber umflogen um dann gegen die Scheiben zu knallen. 
Selbst unsere Katze auf dem Außenfensterbrett sitzend wurde schon ignoriert. 

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (31. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rene
Schau mal ob über dem Fenster "Suizidscheibe" steht , mmmmh da ist guter Rat ,schwer , am besten zumauern ,immerhin hebt die Scheibe

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Petta (31. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Renè.....
Nicht so oft Fenster putzen(Scherz)!
Wir haben eine große Fensterfront und 2 Futterhäuser stehen,aber keine Probleme mit"Falschfliegern).


----------



## Tanny (31. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rene, 
das Problem hatte ich auch ständig, wenn sich der Garten in den Fenstern spiegelte. 

Aufkleber von innen haben gar nichts gebracht, weil sie bei der Doppelverglasung bei Gartenspiegelungen 
nicht mehr sichtbar waren. 

Der "Bird-Pen" vom Nabu hat auch nichts gebracht, ausser, dass ich die Fettschlieren bis heute noch nicht wieder 
abbekommen habe. 

Aufkleber von außen waren nur eingeschränkt hilfreich. 

Viele Vögel wurden abgehalten, aber die kleinen, sehr geschickten Flieger dachten, 
dass sie da zwischen den sichtbaren Aufklebern durchpassen. 

Dass die Fliegengitter nicht wirken, wundert mich (zumindest, wenn Ihr die von Außen dran habt). 

Die halten bei mir 100 % ab - allerdings hat mir der Kater von den sündhaft teuren Maßanfertigungen 
schon zwei zerfetzt, weil er sie als Kletterhilfe missbraucht hat. 

Ich mache es jetzt seit 2 Jahren in der Tat so, dass die Fenster nur noch 2 x im Jahr geputzt werden
und zwar im ganz späten Winter/frühen Frühling und einmal im späten Herbst. 

Die Putztermine (ich gestehe, ich bin da bequem und lasse einen Fensterputzer kommen) lege ich immer 
kurzfristig auf Abruf so, dass wir an dem Putztag und ein paar Tage danach noch Regen haben. 

Im Sommer sieht man natürlich besonders bei Sonne, dass die Fenster ungeputzt sind, 
aber ich kann noch super durchschauen und die Vögel __ fliegen da seither gar nicht mehr gegen. 

Die letzte Vogelleiche hatte ich vor 2 Jahren - also bevor ich das Fenster putzen eingeschrängt habe.

Es gibt wohl auch besondere Außenbeschichtungen für Fenster, die man vom Glaser aufbringen 
lassen kann. 
Ich habe das aber damals verworfen, da es mir schlicht zu teuer war bei den vielen 
riesigen Fenstern - da hätte ich neue für einbauen lassen können....

Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (31. Okt. 2014)

Also ich stimme Kirstin voll und ganz zu, ich putze auch selten , und ein Fenster kalke ich regelrecht, weil sich da auch noch der Teich drin spiegelt, 
und selbst unsere Brieftauben dagegen geknallt sind. 
Jetzt ist die Scheibe eben immer blind, aber es gibt keine Todesfälle mehr.


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Also ich stimme Kirstin voll und ganz zu, ich putze auch selten , und ein Fenster kalke ich regelrecht, weil sich da auch noch der Teich drin spiegelt,
> und selbst unsere Brieftauben dagegen geknallt sind.
> Jetzt ist die Scheibe eben immer blind, aber es gibt keine Todesfälle mehr.



Naja, aber dann könnt ich es ja gleich zu Mauern. 
Und Fenster werden nur einmal im Herbst und einmal im Frühjahr geputzt,  dat mut reichen. 
Bei glaube 23 Stk sitz ich da eh immer ein Wochenende dran. Und meist kommt dann der Regen gleich hinter her. 

Also doch keine Lösung dabei. 

LG René


----------



## lotta (31. Okt. 2014)

René,
DU selber putzt bei Euch die Fenster? Cool.
Ich habe leider auch keine wirklich funktionierende Lösung gefunden, 
Windspiel, Glockenspiel, ungeputzte Fenster...alles versucht.
Hin und wieder knallt doch mal ein Vogel am Balkon in die Fensterfront...
Glücklicherweise, überleben es die meisten von ihnen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> René,
> DU selber putzt bei Euch die Fenster?


Ab und lassen wor das auch machen, aber das kostet gleich 500€ und da putze ich lieber selber,  außer wenn Rücken 

LG René


----------



## Petta (31. Okt. 2014)

Hi Renè......setzt der jedesmal neue Scheiben ein oder was???????


----------



## samorai (31. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rene!


troll20 schrieb:


> Ab und lassen wor das auch machen, aber das kostet gleich 500€ und da putze ich lieber selber, außer wenn Rücken


Von Kärcher gibt es ein schönes Teil zum Fenster putzen und dann gibt es von Lakosa eine Nano Veredelung für jedes Glas, ob Dusche, Keramik,Auto (Scheibe+Lack) schließt die Poren im Glas und macht es glatt oder eben.
Gegen die verirrten Vögel habe ich leider auch kein Rezept zu Hand. Eventuell Licht oder Gegen-Licht

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Von Kärcher gibt es ein schönes Teil zum Fenster putzen und dann gibt es von Lakosa eine Nano Veredelung für jedes Glas, ob Dusche, Keramik,Auto (Scheibe+Lack) schließt die Poren im Glas und macht es glatt oder eben.



Das Ding von Kärcher hab ich hier kannste von mir aus haben, ich komm damit nicht klar. Dann lieber auf die alt her gebrachte 
Solch Zeugs für die Scheibe kannst du auch von mir kaufen 
Gibts bei meinem Antigraffitihersteller hält schon seit 5 Jahren  ich glaub bei dem Zeugs wird er arm statt reich 



Petta schrieb:


> Hi Renè......setzt der jedesmal neue Scheiben ein oder was???????



Nee das passt schon, wir hatten einmal einen für 10€ pro Fenster, den hab ich nach dem zweiten vom Hof gejagt, Rahmen kosten extra usw und schlieren sind im Preis inbegriffen, oder sie müssen halt mal die Bäume vor den Fenstern kürzen dann gibt es auch keine Harzflecke auf der Scheibe ........


LG René
PS Leben und Leben lassen


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2015)

Ich greife das Thema noch mal wieder auf, weil ich da eventuell einer neuen, kostengünstigen
Lösung auf der Spur bin, die es mir in Zukunft eventuell erlauben wird, die Fenster auch wieder
zu putzen 

Zur Vorgeschichte:
im Hühnerforum fragte jemand, wie man die Probleme mit den toten Vögeln am Fenster lösen könne.

Neben all den Antworten, die es hier auch schon gab, stellte ein Forummitglied folgenden Link ein:

http://www.vogelsicherheit-an-glas.d...Licht_2012.pdf

Diese Untersuchungen fand ich äußerst interessant ....aber die daraus folgenden Konsequenzen auch alle ganz schön teuer

...als ich dann so wegen ein paar Unterlegscheiben durch den Baumarkt schlenderte, fiel mein Blick auf
diese "Vogelabwehrnetze", die man in Kirschbäume hängt
(wo sie zur tödlichen Falle werden, weil sie nicht gespannt sind), und da kam mir eine Idee:

Ich habe so ein Netz in 2 x 10 Meter (gabs auch noch in 4 x 5 m)
gekauft und erstmal provisorisch straff vor meine stark spiegelnden Stallfenster gehängt.

Meine seit Wochen gegen ihr Spiegelbild kämpfende Amsel hat das sofort beeindruckt
Sie hat den Kampf aufgegeben.

Wenn sich diese Netzgeschichte als wirksam bestätigt, werde ich mir von einem Fachunternehmen
Haken in sämtliche Fensterrahmen machen lassen und einfach überall mit einem Handgriff
ein passend zugeschnittenes Netz reinspannen. (und zum Putzen abhaken)

(andere Farbe wäre natürlich noch besser, gabs aber grad nur in grün im Baumarkt.
Für den Test denke ich, ist das okay. )

Hier Fotos:

Abhängung der Front:
 


die Spiegelung durchs Netz von Außen:

 

Durchsicht von Innen:

 

sieht natürlich so ziemlich "lotterig" aus, aber für einen Test wollte ich nun nicht
übermäßig viel Aufwand betreiben.

Ich denke, wenn die Netze passgenau zugeschnitten in den Fenstern sitzen, sieht man sie kaum noch 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (13. Apr. 2015)

Hi Kirstin,

Dann könntest du auch Fliegengitter nehmen und hättest 2 "__ Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen" oder aber die Fliegen im Stall eingesperrt.


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2015)

bekamax schrieb:


> Dann könntest du auch Fliegengitter nehmen und hättest 2 "__ Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen"



...nein, eben nicht 
1. sind die Fliegengitter wesentlich teurer - ich habe an den Fenstern, die ich zum Lüften brauche welche...und 
das war sehr, sehr teuer......

2. ist die Durchsicht bei Fliegengittern beschränkter, als bei dem Netz. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2015)

Na das sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus. Man könnte es auch bis zum Boden ziehen und hat gleich ein Rankgitter für ein paar Sommerblüher.
So was wie Wicken und __ Winden oder Kapuzinerkresse , Roter Fuchsschwanz, __ Mädchenauge oder Studetenblumen.
Das wäre auch was für dein Haufenzaun 

LG René


----------



## samorai (13. Apr. 2015)

Was ist denn mit dem guten alten Holzrahmen mit dem Netz bespannt und in die Fenster gestellt, Fenster oder Mauerwerk anbohren und Haken setzen würde dann ausfallen.


Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2015)

@ron
grundsätzlich eine super Idee 

ich glaube nur, das scheitert an zwei Dingen:

1.
fällt es mir schwer, zu glauben, dass ich mich aufraffen würde
(und selbst wenn ich es würde, dass ich fähig wäre),
für 42 Fenster, die absolut alle! ausnahmslos nicht nur unterschiedliche Maße
haben, sondern auch noch nicht einmal über rechte Winkel verfügen, passgenaue
Holzrahmen zu bauen
(  aber Du bist herzlich eingeladen das in Angriff zu nehmen - gibt für die Bauzeit dann
auch Kost und Logis vor Ort )

2.
müssten ja auch die Holzrahmen irgendwie befestigt werden, denn sonst würden sie bei jedem
stärkeren Wind rausfallen

Nein, ich glaube, wenn mir der Glaser, der mir vor 7 Jahren diese Fenster eingebaut hat
(ich fürchte, sein Festpreisangebot bereut er noch heute, denn er hatte sich  bei allen Fenstern
vermessen)
vernünftige Haken, die nicht rotten in die Rahmen macht, ist das ideal.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## samorai (13. Apr. 2015)

Verlockendes Angebot Tanny aber ich  lehne dankend ab! ......Grund : Leistenbruch ! ... und morgen um 9.00 Uhr komme ich auf den kalten Tisch!
Heute versuche ich mich noch etwas abzulenken.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Grund : Leistenbruch ! ...



...ach je 

...dann wünsche ich Dir alles Gute für morgen und schnelle Genesung 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## samorai (13. Apr. 2015)

"Nein" nicht so ne schnelle Genesung, es warten ganze 6 Wochen SV-Urlaub darauf, genommen zu werden!like
Die Sonnenliege steht schon bereit und ein Biervorrat wurde angelegt, eigentlich sind alle wichtigen Maßnahmen getroffen worden, für Genesung und Erholung.
Trotzdem Danke, wird schon "schief" gehen.

Ron!


----------

